# Charging a PC1500 Odyssey



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Will a 1.5 amp trickle charger do the job? It worked for my other batteries. 

Is Odyssey made different?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Being it is only putting out 1.5 amps then it should suffice. I went out and bought a smart charger that has the deep cycle,agm and gel settings. Not sure if they are worth it but thats what ive been using with good results. Tons quicker too. Just remember, do not completely allow those odyssey batteries to discharge often. This is what ruins them fast and you can only revive them a handful of times. Other than that they are killer batteries..


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

What charger do you have?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It's just the basic Shumacher 10 amp speed charge with microprocessor. I got it from wal mart for about $60.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks My man. 

This one?


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

1.5 amps isn't going to fully charge any AGM. And those "smart" chargers won't either. I had one for a while and noticed that my Trolling batteries just weren't holding a charge after about 6 months using the AGM setting on my smart charger. I broke down and spent the money on an actual Odyssey charger. It does a much better job. I've got a PC1200 and PC1500 on the boat and a PC2150 on the camper. It varies the charging pattern depending on the size of the AGM giving much more amperage to the large battery. In any sense, read over the literature on the Odyssey website. The big Odysseys need up to 40 amps at the beginning of the charge tapering down to 2 or so for the last couple of percent. You'll buy batteries for the rest of your life. By the looks and feel of this charger, I'll buy it once. Money well spent.

I bought the big 50amp 3 bank.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> 1.5 amps isn't going to fully charge any AGM. And those "smart" chargers won't either. I had one for a while and noticed that my Trolling batteries just weren't holding a charge after about 6 months using the AGM setting on my smart charger. I broke down and spent the money on an actual Odyssey charger. It does a much better job. I've got a PC1200 and PC1500 on the boat and a PC2150 on the camper. It varies the charging pattern depending on the size of the AGM giving much more amperage to the large battery. In any sense, read over the literature on the Odyssey website. The big Odysseys need up to 40 amps at the beginning of the charge tapering down to 2 or so for the last couple of percent. You'll buy batteries for the rest of your life. By the looks and feel of this charger, I'll buy it once. Money well spent.
> 
> I bought the big 50amp 3 bank.


THe chart on this page says that you need at least the 25 amp charger for your battery.
http://www.odysseybattery.com/chargers.html


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.odysseybattery.com/documents/US-ODY-TM-001_0411_000.pdf

Scroll down to page 16. It is a little confusing but explains the use of the smaller amp chargers and appx charge times. They actually recommend using a trickle charge to maintain after a high amp charge. At what % to do so, I have no idea. The charger that marsh has is a really nice one but pretty costly. It is basically a rebadged Schumacher. It can be done with the other styles if you don't want to spend the money on the larger styles. IMHO, a 50 amp charge is way to high and fast of a charge.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey After H,

When you get back from fishing what setting do you use , 12amp,6Amp or 2amp? 

This is a troll motor battery for me


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> http://www.odysseybattery.com/documents/US-ODY-TM-001_0411_000.pdf
> 
> Scroll down to page 16. It is a little confusing but explains the use of the smaller amp chargers and appx charge times. They actually recommend using a trickle charge to maintain after a high amp charge. At what % to do so, I have no idea. The charger that marsh has is a really nice one but pretty costly. It is basically a rebadged Schumacher. It can be done with the other styles if you don't want to spend the money on the larger styles. IMHO, a 50 amp charge is way to high and fast of a charge.


Your opinion does not sync with what the manufacturer recommends. Do whatever you want. I'd rather my $300 battery last the way it should. Odyssey posts a list of chargers they recommend. They're not all Odyssey branded and they're all pretty high end.

Table 4 on page 15 of the doc that you posted clearly says that a 1500 needs 25 amps minimum. On page 17, right past that table you referenced, it says that those times will only give you 80% charge. Maybe good enough for you, but not for me, and certainly not battery life.

That little 12 volt charger won't begin to charge a PC2150.

I own both a Schumacher 15 amp smart charger and this Odyssey. The Schumacher won't charge the 1500 to full. It says it is by the green light, but it's not. The power isn't there from the trolling motor and the batteries don't last as long as when I use the Odyssey charger. Again, buy the cheap charger if that's what you want, but it won't fully charge an Odyssey time after time. Just my experience from my two 1500's on my last boat, the one 1500 on my current boat, and the 2150 in my truck camper.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've always used the 6amp to charge. If your in a pinch and need a quicker charge than the 12 is alright also. I've always been a fan of charging slowly overnight and have never had any issues with any type of batteries. Odyssey clearly states that you can use smaller types and brands so I'm not going to argue with what is posted on the PDF file I linked. 
You can check with a volt meter when the cycle is done to see if it has the proper reading for a full charge also. Does your motor have charging capabilities?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I've always used the 6amp to charge. If your in a pinch and need a quicker charge than the 12 is alright also. I've always been a fan of charging slowly overnight and have never had any issues with any type of batteries. Odyssey clearly states that you can use smaller types and brands so I'm not going to argue with what is posted on the PDF file I linked.
> You can check with a volt meter when the cycle is done to see if it has the proper reading for a full charge also. Does your motor have charging capabilities?


Yes I have Another battery just for cranking That will be charged by the motor. I am using the PC 1500 as my Troll Motor battery


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Marsh

Thanks for your help


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> Hey Marsh
> 
> Thanks for your help


No problem. 

My only suggestion is to read that entire manual carefully before purchasing a charger. I came to the conclusion based on that and my experiences that the cheap chargers weren't going to do the job as well as I'd like. After purchasing the Odyssey charger my concerns were reinforced. You may come to a different conclusion.


----------

